# Echinacea



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

Heya,
Just wondering whether anyone knows a sensible dosage for liquid form junior strength echinacia and how it could be given to mice?
Thanks
Leigh


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

You can put it in the water bottle mixed in the water, can't remember the dose though.


----------



## Maplewood Stud (Jan 2, 2009)

MouseBreeder said:


> You can put it in the water bottle mixed in the water, can't remember the dose though.


do you know anywhere i could fine out as ive looked on the internet and it just says apply 2 drops to a small piece of food as well as diluting in their water... im scared to mix the dose wrong x


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

http://www.allaboutmice.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?t=4659&highlight=echinacea


----------



## Dragonfly-Stud (Oct 5, 2008)

Dont know the dosage but I know a good way to feed any meds especially to Rats melt a yoggy drop mix with meds and allow to solidify .........bingo.
Mice... mix in with a small amount of dried brown breadcrumbs.


----------

